# HELP!!! CALLING ALL VZR PULSAR OWNERS FOR HELP



## munkar (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey EVERYONE I am new to this Forum and I need some URGENT Help.

OK So I have Recently Bought a Vzr Nissan Pulsar SR16ve Blue Top VVL about 3 months ago 2015 Genuine Kms, A stock car beside the 2 inch Full Stainless Steal Exhaust Manga Flow system with HI FLOW CAT and EXTRACTORS that I have added to the car .Before I Drive My Pulsar I let it warm up for about 5 mins because of the VVL SYSTEM it has before Driving. OK so today I was driving to my Cousins Place , I am in 2nd gear and crusing through the lights and when the cross over comes in and SCREAMS (which sounds amazingly good AND NO im not a HOON AND A THRASHER) the car sounded liked it POPPED a hole in the exhaust whilst I was driving , the tone of the car sounded like a noisy DIRT BIKE. I pull over to the side of the road because the car started smoking and i look under my car and the high flow cat Section of the exhaust is super RED HOT and SMOKING. I made it safely back to my cousins place to let the car rest. so after an 1hr of letting it cool down i turn the car on but it struggles. I have never had this issue before EVER. the car will start but the activation cross over kicks in and flickers ON AND OFF on its OWN!!!. PLEASE HELP ME VZR OWNERS AND PEOPLE WITH KNOWLEDGE HELP ME SAVE MY BEAST??


----------

